# How is Glyphosate absorbed by the plant?



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought my first house a few months ago and have made my way into this wonderful forum with endless amounts of information, but I cannot seem to answer this question. My bermuda lawn is invading my flower beds (previous owners never replaced mulch/landscape fabric) and it's almost impossible to pull out. I was wondering if glyphosate is absorbed through the foliage or the roots of the plant?

If absorbed through the foliage is it safe to say I can mix a spray bottle up and go around the flower beds and spray all the bermuda without harming anything else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

It is absorbed through the foliage. Good news for you, but can be bad if any spray drifts onto your desirable plants.

Get some large pieces of cardboard, or trashbags and cover your desirable plants during your spray. Make sure to use a surfactant with the glyphosate.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I spray round up in my garden frequently (I will be applying a preEM this Fall).

As @Jconnelly6b says, you want to avoid drift/overspray. If this does happen, get water on the plant material right away and dilute the glypho to help mitigate any fallout. I've done it before and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

bhutchinson87 said:


> I bought my first house a few months ago and have made my way into this wonderful forum with endless amounts of information, but I cannot seem to answer this question. My bermuda lawn is invading my flower beds (previous owners never replaced mulch/landscape fabric) and it's almost impossible to pull out. I was wondering if glyphosate is absorbed through the foliage or the roots of the plant?
> 
> If absorbed through the foliage is it safe to say I can mix a spray bottle up and go around the flower beds and spray all the bermuda without harming anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Foliar absorption.

Feel free to mix some fluazifop or ornamec in as well.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

bhutchinson87 said:


> I bought my first house a few months ago and have made my way into this wonderful forum with endless amounts of information, but I cannot seem to answer this question. My bermuda lawn is invading my flower beds (previous owners never replaced mulch/landscape fabric) and it's almost impossible to pull out. I was wondering if glyphosate is absorbed through the foliage or the roots of the plant?
> 
> If absorbed through the foliage is it safe to say I can mix a spray bottle up and go around the flower beds and spray all the bermuda without harming anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've had the same issues and one thing I have done after watching some Youtube videos (GCI Turf Services) was that I "edged" my garden beds by creating a nice looking trench so now when I cut and edge I can easily just edge the trench-line to make it nice a crisp and FREE of bermuda/St Aug growing into the garden.

Just an idea to think about.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Harts said:


> I spray round up in my garden frequently (I will be applying a preEM this Fall).
> 
> As @Jconnelly6b says, you want to avoid drift/overspray. If this does happen, get water on the plant material right away and dilute the glypho to help mitigate any fallout. I've done it before and haven't had any issues.


That's good info to know. Thanks. Can I ask what type of Pre EM you'll put down in your garden areas? I definitely want to do that this year to prep for a much nicer garden next year. New Homeowner and now starting to tackle the garden.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Well I'm in Canada so I can't buy anything like that here. My only option is Seed World USA. My plan is to use Snapshot DG.

I am going to wait until I trim back everything in the garden later this Fall to make it easier to spread. That likely means some of the winter annuals would have begun germinating but the 25lb bag will last me a few years so I don't mind using some this fall to get the hang of spreading. I'll apply again in the Spring (likely mid April).

I don't expect the PreEm to eliminate 100% of my weed issue. I'll be happy with a 50% improvement.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bhutchinson87 said:


> My bermuda lawn is invading my flower beds...


I spot spray weeds in my beds with Roundup. I also have some Fertilome Over The Top (Sethoxydim) that is safe for most ornamentals. You can buy it at Amazon or Do My Own.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I use clethodim. Cheap and works well for all grass. I spray it over the shrubs and it kills only the grass. It does work slowly though. Takes a few weeks so be patient.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> > My bermuda lawn is invading my flower beds...
> ...


Thanks everyone and thank you Mr. Ware.

Do you know if the Fertilome Over The Top has a surfactant in it or if I need to mix it in with the concentrate?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bhutchinson87 said:


> Do you know if the Fertilome Over The Top has a surfactant in it or if I need to mix it in with the concentrate?


Here is a copy of the label. Page 6 discusses the use of oil concentrate (note the temp restriction under the table). For the oil concentrate, you could use something like this.


----------

